# Another new member



## hpulley (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I've been interested in martial arts and have enjoyed watching them for years (judo, MMA, sumo) but have recently decided to get off the couch and put on a uniform.  I'm mostly interested in Japanese martial arts, judo, jujutsu, karate and aikido; I'm also interested in the judo/jujutsu based BJJ.  As well, I'm interested in all things Japanese (Nihongo, Zen, cha no yu, manga).


----------



## morph4me (May 2, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (May 2, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## hpulley (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone.  I've just been reading so far and it looks like I've come to the right place, lots of good resources here.


----------



## hapkenkido (May 2, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (May 2, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jack Meower (May 2, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## RealTaiji (May 3, 2008)

I'm old(ish) to martial arts but new to threading in these here internets.

My warning is typing might distract you from your martial path.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 3, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (May 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hpulley (May 5, 2008)

RealTaiji said:


> I'm old(ish) to martial arts but new to threading in these here internets.
> 
> My warning is typing might distract you from your martial path.
> 
> Maybe it's just me.



While I think martial arts are definitely more about doing than typing, there are things to be learned and shared here.  Just armchair quarterbacking is not good but participating and discussing I think can be complimentary.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2008)

welcome to MT


----------

